# Remote ballast T8 strips



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

Hippie said:


> I'm looking for a replacement for a light that goes inside the door of a large beverage display cooler. It's a single 4 foot T8 just a flat strip with tombstones and a clear plastic lens that snaps over top. I have googled everything I can think to try and I'm not finding anything. Does anyone know where to find something like this?


Coolers have special ballasts inside them, presumably due to the lower temperatures that they are constantly exposed to, even though it's in the door. I have changed out hundreds of them in retail stores. I'm betting your cooler is an Anthony cooler. And if you want to go back with the same thing, it's gonna cost you, but it's probably an Anthony ballast: http://sylmar.anthonystore.com/products/1830-ballast.aspx

You can get other replacements a little cheaper, and I typically use the Fulham Workhorse ballast. Here's a link to one I found online: http://www.bulbs.com/espec.aspx?ID=18660&RefId=767

Be warned, the wiring is a little different than what you're probably used to, so follow the wiring diagram. And you'll probably need to do some "field modifications" to the ballast wiring in order to use the small 4 or 5-pin plug


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Fulham makes a line specifically for cooler applications called the Icehorse it's blue with the molex connector already in place. A little more $ but saves a bunch of labor. Very reliable and durable especially if its mounted in the door frame, the constant vibration and slamming of the door kills standard ballasts. If you are looking for an upgrade replacement, Anthony and USLED make great strips that are very durable


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

sparkybac said:


> Coolers have special ballasts inside them, presumably due to the lower temperatures that they are constantly exposed to, even though it's in the door. I have changed out hundreds of them in retail stores. I'm betting your cooler is an Anthony cooler. And if you want to go back with the same thing, it's gonna cost you, but it's probably an Anthony ballast: http://sylmar.anthonystore.com/products/1830-ballast.aspx
> 
> You can get other replacements a little cheaper, and I typically use the Fulham Workhorse ballast. Here's a link to one I found online: http://www.bulbs.com/espec.aspx?ID=18660&RefId=767
> 
> Be warned, the wiring is a little different than what you're probably used to, so follow the wiring diagram. And you'll probably need to do some "field modifications" to the ballast wiring in order to use the small 4 or 5-pin plug


Thanks, i found what im looking for on the anthony site! I should have been more clear, i needed the actual fixture part, the ballast is fine. :thumbsup:


----------

